# wie aktuell angemeldeten windows benutzer ausgeben?



## knecht2k3 (25. März 2003)

hi!

wie kann ich den aktuell angemeldeten windows benutzer ausgeben?
unter win 2000 / xp

weiss das jemand?

wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe!


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2003)

Da wirste mit JavaScript schlechte Chancen haben!


----------



## Adam Wille (25. März 2003)

Los, jetzt rück schon wieder raus mit deinen IE-Spielchen, Nuinmundo. 

Geist


----------



## sam (25. März 2003)

ich kann per js nen pc mit winxp 
runterfahren, dann wird mal wohl auch 
den aktuellen benutzer ausgeben können  

hab ich zwar echt noch nicht gesehen, 
aber dafür gibts doch sicher was...
sicherheitslücken hat der ie doch genug


----------



## Adam Wille (25. März 2003)

Nö, per JavaScript das kannst du echt vergessen. 

Was VB-Script anstellen kann, das stell' ich nicht infrage, der Umgang mit ActiveX-Steuerelementen kann einiges bewirken, aber doch bitte kein JavaScript. 

Oder meintest du mit js hier JScript?

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2003)

Also wenn ich so überlege:
- In der Registry wird glaub ich nicht gespeichert, wer sich grad eingeloggt hat, also fällt die Methode, per VBS auf die Registry zuzugreifen weg!
- Auf den Speicher hat man weder mit JS noch mit VBS Zugriff.

Bleibt nur noch übrüg, ein Lokales Prog zu schreiben, und dieses dann als Web-Verküpfung benutzten! Fällt aber auch weg


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2003)

Und schon hab ich was:
1) _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}_
Und dort der Wert _username_

2) _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Setup (ACME)\User Info_
Und dort der Wert _DefName_

Zum 1.: Ka was das fürn ActiveX Control ist 
Zum 2.: Ka was das ist!


<edit>Is alles für WinME, hab immoment kein 2k drauf! Das AxtiveX-Control müsste abba das gleiche sein. Einfach ausprobieren!

@sam: PC runterfahren geht mit VBS. (Wenn du schon von Sicherheitslücken ausgehst, kann man in diesem Fall VBS mal gelten lassen!)


----------



## knecht2k3 (26. März 2003)

und wie bekomme ich die sachen jetzt in meine website?
hab zwar schon was von activex & co gehört aber habe leider absolut keine ahnung, wie ich das jetzt in meine seite bekomme...


----------



## Fabian H (26. März 2003)

Am besten gar nicht! Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre das VBS. Allerdings kannst du davon ausgehen, dass fast alle Besucher deiner Seite dieses deaktiviert haben!


----------



## knecht2k3 (26. März 2003)

denk ich nich, denn die ganze sache soll sich in einem intranet abspielen. und da kann ich ja dafür sorgen, dass vbs aktiviert ist.

also, wie müsste die sache da aussehen?


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2003)

Also wenns im Intranet ist, kannst du doch auchmal versuchen, ein Programm zu machen, welches den User herausfindet und ihn dann an die Website weitergibt!

Allerdings gibt es in PHP auch ne Möglichkeit, die IP des Besuchers herauszufinden. Vielleicht hilft das weiter!


<edit>Hier hab ich was gefunden: http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/1999_3/t06412.htm

Da steht, dass der Benutzername in der Environment Varibale USerNAME steht. Wie man das mit VBS ausliest weiss ich abba leider (im Moment) nicht!

<edit2>Habs gefunden:
http://www.scriptinternals.de/content/biblio/script/kap22/kap2224.htm

Demnach müsste es folgendermassen gehen:

```
<script language="VBScript">
set WSHShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")  
set Environ = WSHShell.Environment  
   
MsgBox Environ.Item("USERNAME")
</script>
```


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (27. März 2003)

@Nuinmundo

Also ich hab das auch mal bei mir versucht und da kommt immer nur nen leeres Fenster. (Win2k)


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2003)

Bei mir irgendwie genauso (WinME)
Ka wieso das nicht geht


----------



## knecht2k3 (28. März 2003)

hmm, bei mir klappts auch nicht unter winxp.
schade, war vielleicht nur für nt4 gedacht...


----------



## knecht2k3 (10. April 2003)

hat da noch jemand was dazu rausfinden können?


----------



## steppenwulf (26. Mai 2003)

Da muss ich mich mal zu Wort melden.
Ich habe das Problem des leeren Fensters ebenfalls nachvollzogen und in dem oben genannten Link etwas weiter gelesen.

Unter Win 2k und XP hat ma die Möglichkeit, aus verschieden Sparten die Umgebungsvariablen zu beziehen (USER,SYSTEM,PROCESS,VOLATILE).

Wenn Ihr mal die dritte Codezeile von weiter oben wie folgt ergänzt, dann bleibt die Messagebox nicht mehr leer!

set Environ = WSHShell.Environment("PROCESS") 

mfg


----------

